# Theater Varia



## heeftmeer (Mar 30, 2012)

We visited this decay theater two weeks ago.

1



Ladies and gents by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

2



The silent movie by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

3



Two lost staicases by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

4



The top of the balcony by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

5



The grandeur of an old theatre by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr

6



Once a beauty - still a beauty by heeftmeer.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 30, 2012)

yet another brilliant place....


----------



## King Al (Mar 30, 2012)

More great pics heeftmeer!!


----------



## rossd001 (Mar 31, 2012)

More quality work, well done!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 31, 2012)

Another great report,thank you.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolute perfection..I love it.


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

Great quality pics.


----------



## freebird (Apr 1, 2012)

Very very nice!


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 2, 2012)

Classy stuff there my man! Great pix.


----------



## heeftmeer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks thanks thanks a lot


----------



## Stussy (Apr 7, 2012)

The place looks so lost in time, great pics!


----------

